# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Necesito ayuda!!!

## Sebas224

Soy de Costa Rica y he buscado tiendas por todos lados y no encuentro es muy dificil conseguir material estoy interesado en conseguir barajas bicycle de doble cara, normales, de dorso normal y caras blancas etc... si me pueden ayudar con alguna tienda que los envios no sean muy costosos y las barajas tampoco gracias. Me disculpo si he escrito algo incorrecto ya que soy nuevo!!! Gracias por la ayuda :Cool1:

----------


## Ming

Sebas, como ya debes de saber porque te debes de haber leído las normas del foro, no se pueden mencionar otras tiendas que no sean tiendamagia.

Eso sí, ellos te las mandan, no se los costes de envio pero... lo siento.

----------


## Pulgas

Por favor, echa un vistazo a las normas.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/faq.php?...faq#faq_normas
Si todos las cumplimos, el foro funcionará de una manera más correcta y más agil.

Cierro el hilo.

----------

